# Plant propagation



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

What plants do you grow from seeds, rooted cutting, layering, suckering & grafting?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

From seed for this year's garden: beets, zucchini, yellow squash, pumpkin, watermelon, tomato, bell pepper, green bean, cilantro.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

strawberries are propagted by runners; raspberries by layering; usually root cuttings work for potentilla, day lilies and quite a few common shrubs (Just whach off a chunk with a hatchet, replant, and presto a new bush!) I cruise affluent neighborhoods around memorial day when the gardeners are dividing the perennials and ask for the 'free' divisions. I've planted a couple yards that way for free!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I grow most of my garden from seeds: beans, carrots, lettuce, arugula, radishes, melons, turnips, cucumbers. 

I have tried to start seedlings, but I don't think I have enough light for them in my house to start them.

I planted cantaloupe and watermelon seeds May 1. I watered them diligently, sometimes more than once a day, and they had good drainage. Yesterday, when it was in the 90s, several of them finally came up, 6 weeks after planting them. I guess they really need heat to grow and even to sprout from the seed.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

The only thing I grow indoors is pans of wheat grass for my chickens and turkeys. Other things take more light than I have, so a few years ago I bought a pop up greenhouse, and I start all of my plants in there. It works pretty well. Originally $100, bought one at the end of summer at Big Lots, and paid $20 for it.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

kappydell said:


> raspberries by layering


What is layering?

*Rancher*


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

The drawing( figure 5) would not copy.
But the print did.

Layering
Simple layering means bending a branch to the ground
and getting it to root where it touches (Figure 5). This
method is used mainly for shrubs with flexible branches,
such as Forsythia, Spirea, and Rambler Rose.
Select a healthy, pencil-sized branch of either dormant
wood early in the spring or mature wood in the late
summer. Bend the branch to the ground and strip the
leaves around the area where it naturally touches. Be
sure the branch is long enough so a few inches of leaves
are left on the tip. Loosen or turn the soil where the
branch touches, and mix in a little peat moss.
With a sharp knife, notch or split the stem just below a
node, insert a toothpick, and add hormone as previously
described. Then cover the area with two or three inches
of soil and firm. Make sure the branch tip points straight
up for a well-shaped plant. You might have to fasten the
branch in the ground with a hairpin or a V-shaped stick or
by placing a stone on top of the soil. Add peat moss and
a mulch to the soil as a covering to keep the area moist.
The only care for simple layers is to keep them wellwatered.
Check periodically for root formation.
It may take one or more seasons before the new plant is
ready to transplant. Transplant in early autumn or befor

https://hort.purdue.edu/ext/HO-1.pdf


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Found one.

g can be accomplished by bending a low growing, flexible stem to the ground. Cover part of it with soil, leaving the remaining 6 to 12 inches above the soil. Bend the tip into a vertical position and stake in place (Figure 1). The sharp bend will often induce rooting, but wounding the lower side of the bent branch may help also. Simple layering can be done on most plants with low-growing branches. Examples of plants propagated by simple layering include climbing roses, forsythia, rhododendron, honeysuckle, boxwood, azalea, and wax myrtle.

Simple layering can be done in early spring using a dormant branch, or in late summer using a mature branch. Periodically check for adequate moisture and for the formation of roots. It may take one or more seasons before the layer is ready to be removed for transplanting.

Figure 1. Simple layering
Figure 1. Simple layering

http://content.ces.ncsu.edu/plant-propagation-by-layering-instructions-for-the-home-gardener


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I know what layering is, but what is running or runners? :dunno:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Are you speaking about food plants only?/


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> I know what layering is, but what is running or runners? :dunno:


I think runners are either a sucker from the root system (blueberry plant) or a vine/bramble that roots it's self over the winter, (Raspberry).


----------

